

Ask HN: Good 'classic' book for tech people to learn about building businesses ? - hermanthegerman

I'm a cs student and would like to learn from some classic source about building businesses - there are tens of thousands of books about very specific domains in business, but I would like to read some general, high level perspective, let's say like the 'Structure and interpretation of computer programs' of business books. Rather 500 pages than 150.
Do you have any ideas on that ?
======
akadien
I think "Growing a Business" by Paul Hawken is pretty good.

~~~
hermanthegerman
I was actually looking for something more textbook-like, but thank you
nevertheless.

